# brauche Hilfe - suche Bauplan für ein Angelboot



## dhxxlwxgxn (11. April 2007)

Hallo Boardis,

vieleicht kann mir hier im Bord jemand helfen.
Suche schon mehrere Tage im Netz nach einer Bauanleitung
für ein Angelboot mit Bauplan. Ich habe leider nichts passendes gefunden. Es soll ein GFK Boot werden und 
auch rauhwassergeeignet sein. Ich dachte z.B. an Crescent oder Üttern.


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. April 2007)

*AW: brauche Hilfe - suche Bauplan für ein Angelboot*

Moin!

Nichts leichter als das 

*(Selbst-) Baupläne, Yachtkonstution*
Barros, Robert: http://www.yachtdesign.com.br/
boatplans-online: http://www.boatplans-online.com
Jean-Pierre Brouns: http://perso.orange.fr/jean-pierre.brouns/
Chesapeak Marine design: http://www.cmdboats.com/index.htm
Dix, Dudley: http://dixdesign.com/
Duckworks: http://www.duckworksbbs.com/index.htm
Gatineau Hills: http://www.ghboatworks.com/
Glen: http://www.glen-l.com/
Kastenmarine: http://www.kastenmarine.com/
Luft, Anton: http://www.al-yachtdesign.de/
Murray Isles: http://www.islesdesign.com/
Reinke: http://www.reinke-yacht.de/
Scharping: http://www.scharping.de/index2.html
Segger: http://www.segger-boote.de/
Simpel-Boot: http://www.simpel-boot.de/ (Kanus, Kajaks)
Simplicityboats: http://www.simplicityboats.com
Sponberg: http://www.sponbergyachtdesign.com/
Svenssons: http://www.svensons.com/boat/
van de Stadt: http://www.stadtdesign.com/
Yago: http://www.yago-project.com/ (Yago)
*Quelle*: www.boote-forum.de

Viel Spaß beim Basteln!


----------



## dhxxlwxgxn (12. April 2007)

*AW: brauche Hilfe - suche Bauplan für ein Angelboot*

Hallo Torsk NI,

danke für Dein Bemühen.

Gruß
Detlef


----------



## HD4ever (12. April 2007)

*AW: brauche Hilfe - suche Bauplan für ein Angelboot*

Baupläne gibts hier glaub ich im AB nicht so viele ...
aber ich glaub diverse Erfahrungen zum selberbau eines Bootes !
bin mir nun nicht so sicher - aber ich meinte in Erinnerung zu haben das die meisten von diversen Schwierigkeiten berichtetet und das alles zusammen dann letzendlich kaum billiger ist als gleich ein passendes gebrauchtes zu kaufen ....
such mal hier im AB oder frag nochmal gezielt nach.
Nichts desto trotz viel Erfolg wenn du das angehst !
Vielleicht kannst du dann ja ab und an mal Bilder machen von den Baustufen und klaro auch von dem fertugen Endprodukt ... würde bestimmt einige andere auch interessieren :m


----------



## matthias3191 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: brauche Hilfe - suche Bauplan für ein Angelboot*

hallo ich suche baupläne für mein neues boot. ich weiß nur noch nicht ganz wie ich es bauen soll. wenn einer von euch eine seite kennt,oder welchehatkönte sie mier a bitte schicken. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ich sage jetzt schon mal danke.


----------



## angler10 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: brauche Hilfe - suche Bauplan für ein Angelboot*

Hi,
ich hab zu dem thema auch ne frage.
Ich frage mich schön länger ob es irgendwo Botsrümpfe aus Alu zu kaufen gibt ohne Innenausbauten (Sizbänke und soo)
wisst ihr da zufällig ne Adresse woman sowas kaufen kann?

gruß flo


----------



## ulf (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: brauche Hilfe - suche Bauplan für ein Angelboot*



matthias3191 schrieb:


> hallo ich suche baupläne für mein neues boot. ich weiß nur noch nicht ganz wie ich es bauen soll. wenn einer von euch eine seite kennt,oder welchehatkönte sie mier a bitte schicken.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo

Wenn die ganzen links aus dem zweiten Beitrag nichts für dich sind, was willst Du denn dann bauen ? Im booteforum selber gibt es auch noch diesen Beitrag  http://www.boote-forum.de/showthread.php?t=28946 in dem weitere links zum Thema Bootsbau zusammengefaßt sind.

Dann gibt es noch http://www.bateau2.com/ mit einem Haufen HowTos, und http://www.svensons.com/boat/ aber alles in auswärts. Mit "free boat plans" in google findest Du noch weitere interessante links. Die Anglesachsen scheinen das mit dem Selbstbau eh etwas lockerer zu sehen .

Gruß Ulf


----------

